
NASA: using the sun as a gravity lens to study distant exoplanets - betolink
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/601331/a-space-mission-to-the-gravitational-focus-of-the-sun/
======
curtis
This post on Centauri Dreams discusses another possible way to use the Sun's
gravity lens, as a way to effectively communicate with an interstellar probe:
[http://www.centauri-dreams.org/?p=10123](http://www.centauri-
dreams.org/?p=10123).

